
Apple is happy to use women and people of color as art, not authority - sharjeelsayed
https://www.engadget.com/2018/09/12/apple-diversity-iphone-xs-camera-photos-event/
======
EpicBlackCrayon
I think it's more that Apple realizes that people of color tend to drive
culture in the U.S. What's the latest dance craze, what's the hottest song?
Chances are they come from a community of color, usually Black Americans. So
with these images, they can kill two birds with one stone and say "We're hip,
we're diverse, etc.", furthering their image as a luxury lifestyle consumer
electronics brand. In reality, they perpetuate a cycle of mindless consumerism
with extremely expensive phones that further push people into poverty (even if
the true price of the phone is hidden behind a contract), with little disdain
for the color of the people buying them. You could even say that they are
exploiting the very people who drive the popular culture that they showcase as
a lifestyle if the group cannot afford Apple's devices. That's perhaps a bit
of a stretch, but whole thing just makes me sad.

------
eip
They literally released a phone 'for the coloreds'. They are as open with
their racism as they are with their Luciferianism.

Consumers clearly don't care.

~~~
dhritzkiv
I hesitate to engage, but could you explain this one?

~~~
eip
I guess you don't remember the commercials for the 5C.

~~~
EpicBlackCrayon
Can you link the exact commercial? I went through a few of them and they don't
seem particularly egregious.

~~~
eip
I tried to find the one I was referring to but it seems Apple got enough flack
for it that they scrubbed it. It was hilarious though.

~~~
perl4ever
Can you elaborate on Apple's "Luciferianism"?

~~~
eip
It's super obvious. But for those unfamiliar... there is a famous story about
two people and a snake. You have probably heard it.

"Gnostics consider that the biblical myth of creation can be explained as
follows: the creator satan of the world trapped Adam and Eve in his miserable
world, and Lucifer, in the form of a serpent, offered them the forbidden fruit
of saving Gnosis, and showed them that the creator was deceiving them. In
other words, the creator said to man "but of the tree of the knowledge of good
and evil you shall not eat, for in the day that you eat of it you shall surely
die." On the other hand, the Serpent said "You will not surely die. For God
knows that in the day you eat of it your eyes will be opened and you will be
like God, knowing good and evil." The bible continued: "And the eyes of both
of them were opened". It doesn't say "they both died", it says "the eyes of
both of them were opened", like the Serpent had said. Later, the creator says
"And now man has become as one of us, to know good and evil". The creator
lied. He said that man would die if he ate the fruit, but man did not die. The
Serpent was telling the truth. The creator himself ended up agreeing that the
Serpent was right. More precisely, Gnostics called the demiurge a liar as well
as a plagiarizer. For them, the entire creation is a failed attempt by the
demiurge to imitate the unknowable world. In this way, they think that the
bible itself is a complete plagiarism, based principally on pre-biblical
Babylonian and Egyptian texts."

"Gnostics believe that this Serpent Lucifer is the liberator of man and the
world. It is wisdom, the liberating Gnosis that wakes man up and saves him. Of
course, this Messenger of the Unknowable God, Lucifer, is an opponent and an
enemy of the creator of the world."

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j-QmvbZc1Pw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j-QmvbZc1Pw)

[https://www.google.com/search?q=666+apple+computer](https://www.google.com/search?q=666+apple+computer)

